# Anybody had problems with the moen 4700?



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

I went out to a customers house today to fix a leaky Moen lav faucet. The customer had already started taking it apart before i got there. I got there took the rest of it apart, replaced the cartridge and put it all back together. Well no matter what i tried the dam thing wouldn't operate properly. I pulled it apart and put is back together no less than 10 times. I could not work out why it wouldn't operate. I haven't worked on this particular faucet before so i was not familiar with it. I wonder if there was already a problem with the faucet before i got there or if the customer had lost a part when she pulled it apart. She swore that she didn't loose anything. Anyway i looked it up online and it looks like all the parts are there. Anybody dealt with one of these before?
The problem was the handle adapter (5) and connector (6) were too far away from the cartridge. When i screwed the adapter into the cartridge (13) it pulled the stem up and turned the faucet on. Pushing the handle down would not turn off the faucet.

http://www.moen.com/consumersupport/installation/moen0106/moen0106.cfm#watch


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Instead of spending all that time monkeying around, I would just replace it and be done with it. It could be defective, replace it and move on.


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

Well yes, that is what i would normally do, but this lady choked on the price for a basic repair, there was no way she was going to replace it. It started out as a basic cartridge replacement. At the end i told her it was probably defective and she would need to replace it. What im asking is "has anybody dealt with this faucet before" and if so "have they had the same problem" I curious if it is a design problem, or a bad batch. It wouldn't be the first time!
She said when she bought it 3 years ago it was leaking right out of the box and they replaced it.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have any experience with that model, but it sounds like a design flaw from what you are describing.
It wouldn't be the first Moen faucet that had an internal design flaw. Most plumbers know those old kitchen faucets, (can't remember the model number) that had plastic parts that cracked and caused issues. Also the Monticello faucets that have the plastic stem inserts that crack apart all the time.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

7, 10 and 11 was all the way pushed into the barrel of the faucet? Nothing was reversed? there was not a gap between anything when u slid it all back toghether?

What about 5 or 6, do they fit in any different directions?

I be the women took it apart and something switched around backwards or upside down.


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, (7), (10) and (11) were in there correctly and (5) and (6) only go in one way. I think maybe the body inside the shell of the faucet was pulled down or maybe moved around when the customer tried to take the handle off her self. I guess i will never know. It was dam waste of my time though.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

i WILL ONLY REPLACE CARTRIDGE ON MOEN TUB/ SHOWER FAUCET, MOEN LAV OR KITCHEN FAUCET-*REPLACE THE CRAP.*


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Those lavs have too many parts! Not like the good old Moens from 30 years ago.:thumbdown:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Still a Moen fan but NOT the K/S faucets . I talk them in to old faithful Delta # 470 .

Cal


----------

